# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Omgaan met psychosomatische klachten - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Omgaan met psychosomatische klachten*

Psychosomatische klachten zijn klachten waarbij de ziekte moeilijk te achterhalen is. Dit komt doordat er vermoeidheid en pijnklachten worden aangegeven waar geen duidelijke lichamelijke oorzaak voor gevonden kan worden. Je kunt dan kijken wat er in het sociale- en/of psychische aspect gaande is. Het kan er verband mee hebben, want lichamelijke-, psychische- en sociale klachten staan allemaal met elkaar in verband. Je kunt ze eigenlijk niet los van elkaar zien. Het is dus te gemakkelijk gezegt dat de klachten 'tussen de oren' zit. Er is wel degelijk iets aan de hand. Fibromyalgie, chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom en prikkelbare darmen maken deel uit van psychosomatische klachten.

*Oorzaak*
Tot nu toe is gebleken dat chronische stress de boosdoener is voor psychosomatische klachten. Als je voor een korte periode gestresst bent hoeft dat geen probleem te zijn. Het kan je zelf wat allerter maken. Maar zodra je voor een langere periode stress ervaart, kun je er onverklaarbare lichamelijke klachten door krijgen. Er zijn namelijk hormonen in het stresssysteem die dan verstoord raken. Deze zelfde hormonen spelen een rol in het immuunsysteem en bij de neurotransmitters in de hersenen. Neurotransmitters zorgen voor de prikkeloverdacht tussen zenuwcellen. Zodra de neurotransmitters ontregeld zijn kun je psychische klachten krijgen, zoals depressie. Wanneer leidt stress dan tot lichamelijke klachten? Wanneer het stresssysteem is verstoord door een lichamelijke trauma, bijvoorbeeld een hernia. 

Eigenlijk zijn er veel factoren die weer invloed hebben op de uiting van het stresssysteem. Zo kan het aan geen gezonde voedingspatroon liggen, aan te weinig beweging en ook kan het genetisch bepaald zijn. Deze leiden weer tot verschillende welvaartsziektes die de psychosomatische klachten geen goed doen.

Het stresssysteem ontwikkelt zich al in de baarmoeder. De baby is verbonden met het cortisolniveau van de moeder. Wanneer de moeder angstige momenten of problemen heeft, wordt het stresssysteem op gang gebracht. Cortisal is een hormoon die door de nieren wordt afgescheiden. Tijdens inspanningen en achteraf helpt dit hormoon om het lichaam in balans te brengen. Na de geboorte is de omgang met het kind van belang om het stresssysteem in balans te houden. 

*Risico's*
Het risico bestaat dat je niet begrepen voelt, doordat de klachten geen duidelijke lichamelijke oorzaak hebben. Dan je omgeving denken dat je je aanstelt.

Als het cortisal steeds wordt aangespoord om te helpen bij inspanningen, gaat de bloeddruk stijgen. Ook het glucosegehalte wordt op den duur te hoog, omdat het cortisal glucose oproept. Je suikerhuishouding raakt dan verstoord. Op langere termijn kun je dan ook vetten rond je buikstreek ophopen. Dit kan een hartinfarct veroorzaken. Bij vrouwen kan een te hoog cortisalniveau leiden tot ontkalking in het beendergestel met osteoporose als gevolg. Omdat cortisol invloed heeft op de hersenen, kan een teveel de gevoelige hersencellen beschadigen. Er bestaat een vermoeden dat dit kan leiden tot de Ziekte van Alzheimer. 

*Behandeling*
Kun je zelf iets doen om je stresssysteem in balans te houden? Jawel door positief te denken kun je beter met stress omgaan. Het is dus maar net hoe je naar gebeurtenissen die stress oproepen kijkt. Cognitieve gedragstherapie is een hulpmiddel als je zelf niet meer weet hoe je uit die negatieve gedachten kan komen. 

Persoonlijkheid speelt ook een rol in dit geheel, want als je veel van jezelf eist kun je jezelf overvragen. Dit kan dan weer stress veroorzaken. Je kunt dus dan kijken wat je hieraan kan veranderen. Ook hiervoor kan Cognitieve gedragstherapie een uitweg geven.

Gezonde voeding en voldoende beweging zijn goed om de klachten te verminderen. Maar dan ben je er nog niet, want als je niet voldoende nachtrust hebt blijven de klachten bestaan. Daarvoor kun je medicatie krijgen.

Relaxoefeningen en ademhalingsoefeningen kunnen het lichaam leren ontspannen. Je leert bewust nadenken over wat je voelt in je lichaam en wat je met je adem doet. Zo kun je meer vat krijgen op jezelf tijdens stressvolle situaties.


Bron
plusmagazine.knack.be [/FONT]

----------

